#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Management kota student can change branch after first year ?

## FOSTERE

Can a management kota student change branch after first year engineering considering his mark above 8.5 cgpa and no back ?





  Similar Threads: discrimination with PRODUCTION ENGG BRANCH student Top engineering colleges in kota | Best Btech/BE colleges in kota IIT Kharagpur student wins Tata Motors' student of the year! project report on student management created in jsp Branch change possibilities??

----------

